# Best Basketball Training Academy



## Mark Scott (Mar 9, 2017)

Please share your suggestions, which basketball academy is best for kids to enhance their gaming skills as well as life skills. 

Thanks.


----------



## amzoun9595 (Mar 7, 2019)

Don’t get caught in information overload and indecision...and do nothing! You need to make a decision and go with it. I have not used any of those trainings but I can give you a general feel for all. They will help you become a better player if you put in the time and effort.

Realize that succeeding in basketball is not about the drill, you need the skill. 

And how do you get skills in basketball? Answer: REPETITION

Any skill you want, you can acquire. You just need the mental toughness and discipline to practice it until you master it.








Tutuapp 9apps Showbox


----------



## namangarg (Sep 5, 2019)

Hey guys,

I've been a basketball fan for a while, know my stuff pretty well and have a passion for it. I've never really been good at basketball. My jumpshot is trash, I have no athletic ability, nothing to that nature. But, I don't want to stay that way. I wanna get on the court and perform well.

Can you guys please give me a possible workout plan centered around basketball. I am overweight too, so if it can focus on fat loss, that would be great. Also, what are some drills that I can do to improve myself in all areas of the game?


----------

